# New car and not happy (advice please)



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok i got a new Renault Clio rs 200 Cup last week in glacier white. Im very happy with the car and it goes like stink but i have one or two issues with it and im a little unsure if im being over the top.

Anyways heres the car in question.




























Problem one.

I noticed the lines of the front bumper were not equal on both sides and just now noticed that one of the clips is broken. Did not notice it when i picked the car up.

Problem two.

I washed the car the first day i picked it up and noticed after i had cleaned the windows that they still have water marks on them. I went and purchased some Megs window cleaner and it still fails to shift these marks. When the windows are wet the marks trap the water. Sorry i dont have pics but it basically looks like the windows are dirty all the time and its on all the windows including boot and windscreen.

Problem three.

Just had a friend look over the car after i just cleaned it and i pointed out the window problem and he noticed that some of the markings (same as problem 2) are also on the paint work. Its very hard to spot as the car is white but you can just about see some.

The thing that annoys me the most is that i asked the salesman to NOT CLEAN THE CAR!!!! and they still went ahead and washed it. Im worried they have used some kinda strong cleaning agent and sprayed it on the windows and left it and some has dripped onto the paint (as problem 3 seems to be just under the windows.)

Im going to the garage in the morning to ask them nicely to correct it all but was just after some advice because im sure they will try and fob me off. The car came to £17k so i expect it to be perfect.

Paul


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

It sounds like water spotting, unfortunately only a machine polishing session will remove it from your paint work and windows.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

I wouldn't say you're being fussy no. It's a new car at new money so it should be right

I always urge people collecting a new car to take a checklist and thoroughly go over these things and get them logged at the time. It can be difficult in all the excitement to focus on details and remember the important stuff

It's all too easy for a Dealership to try and wiggle with a "well it was fine when it left here sir..." otherwise...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

For 17k I would expect it to be perfect, but sadly they never are from the dealers.

I would go back to them and see what they say, especially the front bumper issue. Although I dont no what they will say with you accepting the car in the first place.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a lovely car but jesus, how much???


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Love your new car, the more I see the new 200 the more I like them. The black glossy bumper goes so well with the white.

With regards to the water marks, I think if you go back and tell them about that they will just say it's not a big deal. Have you tried claying your windows yet? amazing what clay can pull from windows. Or try some glass polish on a DA, used to turn my pad black.



> I noticed the lines of the front bumper were not equal on both sides and just now noticed that one of the clips is broken. Did not notice it when i picked the car up.


Your problem above should be covered under warrantee, just take it back to the dealers and they should either replace the clips or the whole bumper free of charge, if not ring Renault Customer Service, they are fantastic and will get on the case straight away.

Oh and I would not let them correct the water mark problem, might make the problem worse for you. Better of having a go you're self.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I would try claying her first. Love the car but 17k for a cup! The 197 cup you could get new for 13k! Cant believe theres that much of a price gap between them. 

is the paint full of orange peel? My white 197 was!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

You payed 17k for a clio, they saw you coming.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

id be exactly the same mate, 17k is alot of money and u want it right, go in and point out all the problems u have , the least they should do is sort the problems .... 

good luck


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> You payed 17k for a clio, they saw you coming.


thats a bit unfair....

its not any old Clio - looks fantastic and supposedly go like stink...

try pricing up a well specced Golf GTI.......


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers for the help guys.

As for the £17k thats how much the car was with all the extras and i didnt pay that much after i got the price down. These cost a fair bit










I will run the car down in the morning and see what they say. I can see them being an **** about it buts it worth a try. Dont think i will let the correct the windows or paint but the front will be there job.

Thanks guys

Paul


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice car all round Paul. And those seats !! :argie:

Where are you based, I'm sure someone local to you off here, whether pro/semi-pro or just an enthusiast with a machine with have a look over it for you.

Might cost you a couple of beers, but got to be better than leaving it for the garage to fluff up again.


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

Im based in hampshire. I do own a G220 but just not confident enough to crack on with fresh paint 

Paul


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I think it looks lovely for 10-11k, that is my opinion though, if you are happy spending that amount on it then that is up to you.


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I think it looks lovely for 10-11k, that is my opinion though, if you are happy spending that amount on it then that is up to you.


Really wasnt looking for opinions on the car but thanks. Could be worse i guess i could have spent simular money on a yellow punto and drive one :wave:

Thanks to all those with decent replies 

Paul


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

But who would spend 17k on a punto.

There is no need to be nasty.


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

Didnt intend to be nasty it was just being cheeky  

I had 3 cars to choose from when buying this 

Fiat 500 Arbarth SS not sure on price but i know they are more than i paid and SLOW!
Corsa VXR still slower than the clio and more expensive.
Clio 200 Out proforms all the above and cheaper than most. 

As for the 17k on a punto check out some of the new ranges price tags 

Ranault clio RS 200 Cup 2.0 16v 3dr 197bhp £15,750
Fiat Grande Punto Abarth 1.4 16v Turbo Essesse 3dr 1368cc 180 bhp £17,000

Both prices are with no extras 

Paul


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Oh I would pay 17k for a grande abarth with and essesse kit.

500's are a bit girly
Would get the Astra over the Corsa


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

I did look at the astra but it looks too standard and im not a fan of big cars. I really liked the 500 ss after the top gear review but the proformance put me of a little. Is the grande abarth a good car. Not seen many if any on the road and i was reading that you can buyy the SS kit as an aftermarket option and fiat will fit it?

Paul


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> But who would spend 17k on a punto.





EastUpperGooner said:


> Oh I would pay 17k for a grande abarth with and essesse kit.


:lol:.. Nothing like contradicting yourself eh!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Let me rephrase, Mk2 punto.

As in the shape I own.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought a Stilo Abarth once that was shocking, covered in swirls when I picked it up. I knew nothing about swirls at the time but even then I thought it looked bad. A short while later while trying to find out how to make it look better I discovered this sort of thing. Personally I'd sort it myself rather than bothering a dealer who will probably wonder what on earth you're talking about.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Firstly - love the car - colour really suits it.

Secondly - whats it gotta do with anyone else how much the guy did / didnt pay for it??? This is a detailing forum, not a forum on car pricing!

Thirdly, i'd try and rectify the paintwork / glass spotting yourself - have you seen how ham fisted some dealers can be with the valeting / machine polishing? 

I'd be beating a path to their door regarding the bumper alignment and trying to get some contribution to the paintwork rectification at least.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Anni96 said:


> ...after i had cleaned the windows that they still have water marks on them. I went and purchased some Megs window cleaner and it still fails to shift these marks. When the windows are wet the marks trap the water. Sorry i dont have pics but it basically looks like the windows are dirty all the time and its on all the windows including boot and windscreen.


Hi Paul,
It seems that this maybe common with Renault cars. My new Laguna Coupe 
had front and rear screens that are the devil's own job to get clean. Just the
hint of a damp cloth and there's a greasy film which you can't buff clear until
it has fully dried. I tried everything, from vinegar and paper to carefully
applied nail-varnish remover, nothing would touch it!

In the end I tried AG Car Glass Cleaner. At least this showed where it was
touching glass and where it was missing it because of the greasy film. I've
so far had 2 goes at it and it'll probably need a couple more, though you may
be able to get more rubbing strength on than I can.

Because of the steep sheer on the inside of the rear I took the car back to
the dealer and got one of their guys to do it. I got the problem solved, only
to be replaced by another - black polish off his shoes on my lovely cream
leather seats. Grrrrrr....

BTW - Love the car :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Neofolis (Jun 10, 2009)

Unfortunately many products are not sold new in the condition they should be. At least you have the knowledge and experience at Detailing world to help you put it right, most people don't even have that.

If you think Renault panels are not properly aligned when new, you should have a look at a brand new Fiat and there are many others that are worse. Unfortunately, they are not hand built and they are made to a budget. Yes, you should expect better, but you probably won't get it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So sad that only a handful of users in this thread seemed to have gave you any decent advice, they spent more time criticizing you for spending 17k on YOUR car its your money!.

So pathetic.

Anyway as said i think in the 3rd or 4th post its going to need machined to remove water spots.

Try asking a friend for a DA for a day it will be more satisifying than paying for a new car then paying to get it machined.

Megs 83 will see it good followed by some Zaino Z2 and a Z8 wipedown 

P.S Stunning little car i loved the older shape and strangely love this shape a tad more handle great.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> So sad that only a handful of users in this thread seemed to have gave you any decent advice


+1 :thumb:

If your purchase gives you the pleasure you are seeking, then it's a bargain,
whatever the price. Such a shame that the dealer didn't take more care in 
preparing it, especially with such a stunning car!

With Renaults, I'm not too sure that asking them not to _wash_ it is actually
a good idea. I've seen new cars arrive at my local dealership covered in what
looks like Waxoyl. The removal procedure with what seems to be a heated
foam is not that straight-forward. Certainly, asking them not to _wax_ or
_polish_ it should be possible however.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice car :thumb:
Hopefully there will be a local talented hobby detailer who may be able to help you with the watermarks


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> You payed 17k for a clio, they saw you coming.


Bit harsh, but made me laugh as I suppose it's kind of true.

Watermarks I had on my Ibiza when I picked it up I removed with some glass polish and much much time polishing them.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

TBF if that's the worst problem the car came with you're lucky.

I'd just spend some time correcting it myself, if they can't wash a car properly I wouldn't let them anywhere near it with a machine for the sake of the clearcoat. I'd rather take my time and DIY than risk them pulling 10+ microns off it with a 'quick' machine session.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> You payed 17k for a clio, they saw you coming.


And that is coming from someone who I guess drives a Punto


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Lovely car, ive seen the exact same thing happen on many of the new Audis i used to work on - medium clay normally shifted it without a problem  There was only a few where we had to resort to something stronger (or a DA)

Rob


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Same issue with my last milano red Civic regards water spots which were all over the car ( Joined DW a few months later). I would not get the dealer to sort this as they will likely polish it putting as many swirls in as they go. I used Megs Paint cleaner to good effect resorting to some 3m Finesse-it by hand for the stubborn bits (substitute Megs scratch x or swirl x for this). As for the window try Autoglym glass Polish a few times with plenty of pressure after you have clayed the glass beforehand.

No reason not to return the car to sort the bumper out as it has clips missing.

Totally off topic but if you are running it in gently think again. albeit its important to do very early.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I had funny water marks after washing on a replaced side window once, not sure if it was a protective film on before or just there cleaner, but over time it did go.

Do they go when the windows dry?

Cheers

PaulN

My mates spent £8-9k (not including the £2k off) on a Fiat 500 so yours looks like a bargain :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think what your seeing maybe transport wax thats not been removed properly. A strong piant cleaner may even be enough on the paint if you don't have a machine to polish it with.

I had issues with the windows on my car when i got it. I used Halfords glass cutter a few times and it did the trick. I then put rainx cleaner/repellent on top, and use it when I clean the glass.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219650_langId_-1_categoryId_229902

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_274597_langId_-1_categoryId_229902

Great looking car and great seats. Hope you enjoy it.:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Anni96

Were you able to sort the marks out?

Love the car, especially those seats - :argie:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I have nothing helpful to add, but nice car! Looks great in white..


----------



## Anni96 (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow lots more replies since i last came on here  Cant believe people are still bangin on about the price. Just to clear it up  The car is worth 17k!!!!! i paid less. 

The car is going in tomorrow to get the front part of the bumper replaced as its clearly fooked. Renault were very understanding. I asked about the windows and they said they would get the cleaning guys to have a go at them, but this weekend my mate had a go with some Glass polish and then i gave them a go with some clay. The windows are a little better and my mate said its just going to be a case of it will dissapear over time and washes. 

You cant see them when the car is dry now so im happy enough to not let the cleaning guys at renault have a go  dont think i would have any ways.

Well thanks for all the replies guys.

Paul


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If thats the case mate its not actually worth £17k. I bought my 225 for £16,500 yet it was 'worth' over £20k if I'd paid full whack. All the Renaultsports are great cars but not worth the dealers prices and depreciate from the discount prices unfortunately.

As for the bumper, it doesn't surprise me. My Megane one is slightly lower on one side than the other. I didn't want Renault fixing it so left it, I consider it a quirk of the car. 

Funnily enough when I've taken my Megane in for it to be serviced they've actually said 'Take it you don't want it cleaned' and left it at that.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Anni96 said:


> The car is worth 17k!!!!!


Dream on.

Once you drive is out of the showroom is worth thousands less than what you paid for it, nevermind being worth more than what you did.

Nonsense.


----------

